# engageant



## plesea8

Salve a tutti,
ho difficoltà a cogliere (e tradurre) l'esatto significato della parola "engageant" in questo contesto:

Un uomo entra in un negozio e quando chiede al commesso se può aiutarlo nella sua ricerca, il commesso risponde "Je ne sais pas". La frase successiva è la seguente:

*"L'homme trouva cela* *engageant*.
*– Vous pouvez quand même essayer, dit-il.".*

Engageant en quoi ? 

"Promettente", "Amabile", "disponibile", "cordiale", "attraente", etc...

Grazie a tutti fin da ora.


----------



## brian

Ciao plesea8, ho due idee:

Forse vuol dire _invitante_ o _accogliente_, o magari _promettente_ come hai già suggerito tu. Comunque in questo caso, deve essere il caso che l'autore usa _engageant_ in maniera sarcastica, nel senso che il commesso (ossia quello che ha detto) _non_ è accogliente. Altrimenti sarebbe un po' strano, no?

L'altra possibilità è che _engageant_ vuol dire in questo contesto _provocante/incitante_, cioè il commesso cerca di istigare o incitare qualcosa/provocare l'uomo (o una certa reazione). Ho in mente il significato "inciter, faire entrer (in una disputa, tipo)" del verbo _engager_.

Che ne pensi?


----------



## plesea8

brian said:


> Ciao plesea8, ho due idee:
> 
> Forse vuol dire _invitante_ o _accogliente_, o magari _promettente_ come hai già suggerito tu. Comunque in questo caso, deve essere il caso che l'autore usa _engageant_ in maniera sarcastica, nel senso che il commesso (ossia quello che ha detto) _non_ è accogliente. Altrimenti sarebbe un po' strano, no?
> 
> L'altra possibilità è che _engageant_ vuol dire in questo contesto _provocante/incitante_, cioè il commesso cerca di istigare o incitare qualcosa/provocare l'uomo (o una certa reazione). Ho in mente il significato "inciter, faire entrer (in una disputa, tipo)" del verbo _engager_.
> 
> Che ne pensi?



Penso anche io che il senso della scena sia come lo descrivi tu quando dici _"Ho in mente il significato "inciter, faire entrer (in una disputa,  tipo)" del verbo engager".
_E infatti, l'uomo non va via scoraggiato, ma continua la discussione con un "Vous pouvez quand même essayer" che mi sembra tra l'ironico e lo stizzito... (forse più ironico che stizzito, per via del seguito) tanto è vero che poi la discussione continua. A questo punto forse si potrebbe tradurre con "intrigante" anche se forse se uno dei due fosse una donna sarebbe più giustificabile...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao, plesea8
Potresti dare qualche informazione supplementare (brano un po' più lungo, autore, ecc ...), perché scritto così come è, non ha tanto senso e fa pensare ad un uso substandard del francese .
O forse, il narratore si aspettava di essere accolto in modo anche peggiore, tipo "vaff..." e allora trova la risposta invitante .


----------



## plesea8

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao, plesea8
> Potresti dare qualche informazione supplementare (brano un po' più lungo, autore, ecc ...), perché scritto così come è, non ha tanto senso e fa pensare ad un uso substandard del francese .
> O forse, il narratore si aspettava di essere accolto in modo anche peggiore, tipo "vaff..." e allora trova la risposta invitante .



Ecco un estratto:

"_L'homme reprit son souffle et lui demanda
s’il pouvait l’aider.
Le libraire la regarda et trouva que son visage ressemblait
à celui de Christ.
— Je ne sais pas, répondit-il.
*L'homme trouva cela engageant.*
— Vous pouvez quand même essayer, dit-il.
— Oui, répondit le libraire.
L'homme cherchait un livre pour sa femme._"

Mi lascia sempre perplessa...


----------



## matoupaschat

L'estratto più ampio mi suggerisce che non c'è ironia e che l'uomo considera semplicemente la risposta come un invito, come aveva azzeccato brian .
Levami una curiosità : è scritto "de Christ" ou "du Christ" ?


----------



## plesea8

matoupaschat said:


> L'estratto più ampio mi suggerisce che non c'è ironia e che l'uomo considera semplicemente la risposta come un invito, come aveva azzeccato brian .
> Levami una curiosità : è scritto "de Christ" ou "du Christ" ?



Sono io che ho sbagliato nel digitare, la versione originale dice "du Christ".


----------

